# Jewelry thread



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a jewelry lady..lol..so I love adorning myself with necklaces/bracelets/rings

For ladies/gents, feel free to post photos of yourself while wearing your jewelry pieces/accessories.

Here are my pictures with a mouse ring I like so much


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, I happen to think this necklace is pretty cute


----------



## thetourist (Mar 29, 2010)

My boyfriend gave me this diamond skull ring for my birthday last year. I wear it every day.









I just got tentacle earrings off etsy that I love so much!


----------



## DirtyMink (Oct 28, 2011)

Man. I dont even wear a watch.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I love my red earrings, I feel as though it goes with everything, almost.


----------

